# CPT code for squamous cell carcinoma  of finger



## codedog

Patient had an excision of squamous cell carcinoma and full thickness skin graft  of finger.  The excision site is 2.0 x 2.0 cm . is  cpt code  11622 appropriate with a skin graft of 15240 or do i use 26117 thats was the booking .-- .  TRENT


----------



## lavanyamohan

hello,
simple excision of malignant lesions and closure are coded with 11600-11646 codes;
radical resection of skin tumors should be coded with 26117;
whether it is a simple excision or a radical resection determines the code selection.
Usually fingers are not the original site of formation of a malignant lesion, scar of squamous cell carcinoma type. Only, the growth has spread to such areas and a deep rooted malignant tumor often results in such areas. In such instances, a wide local excision is usually done and not a simple excision.
So, coding 26117 is only appropriate.


----------

